# hello, I´m from Madrid (Spain)



## LauraSpain (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I´m Laura, from Madrid, Spain.

I love horses, I live with horses since I have 14 years, and I´ve got 21 years... I have got 3 horses and 2 ponys. 

I don´t speak english very well, but I would like to learn the language.

In Madrid, you have got a friend!!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

4 years ago I went to Spain on a spanish club trip and I LOVED it!!! We flew into Madrid and took a bus to several different citites. We ended up in Fuengirola for the last few days and took a ferry over to Morroco, Africa for a day. It was beautiful there. I loved all of the places but Madrid and Fuengirola were 2 of my favorites. Beautiful  My friends and I still talk about going back some day. 

Anyway, enjoy posting!


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome! I've visited Spain many times, i love it there!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Have fun posting!


----------



## LauraSpain (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks for the answers!!!!

If I write wrong some thing, you can say me the correct word in english.


----------



## LauraSpain (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks for the answers!!!!

If I write wrong some thing, you can say me the correct word in english.

In my picture, I am with a spanish horse (pura raza español). It´s name is Lindo.

My other horses are Iris, a mare hispano-arabic of 19 years, Paolo, a "jaca colina" (spanish horse with cut tail, they are used for work with brave bulls), Payaso, other "jaca" of 6 years that we bought at circus, and two ponies shetland.

I practise "doma vaquera española", I love ride across the forest whit my friends.

I write as a child, jajajaja, beacuse I´m learning. I know many things about horses, but I don´t know write about them.....jejeje. I´m sorry!!!

thanks for all the answers


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Jajajaja.....hola Laura, ketal? don't worry about your english we are here to correct it. Now shall I welcome you in Spanish or English?...jajaja.... A very warm welcome to the forum in this cold wintry weather. Hope you enjoy your stay here. Oh and I love your horse,what breed is he? Do you do galloping as well? Regards Jehanzeb


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! Spain is so beautiful!

have fun posting!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

¡Hola! And welcome to the forum 

Don't worry, your English is good.


----------

